# Let's see your Golden's SAD FACE / HAPPY FACE



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah is a very serious dog, most of her pictures are very somber expressions. But chasing squirrels makes her happy.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Now that's a HAPPY FACE!! Love it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie on the other hand is rarely serious, ususally smiling.


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

*Grrrrr*

Lol. It's hard to believe that I have Hercules' sad face pictures. But I can't find them :doh:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is sad face and happy face Tuff Dog


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sad Willow.









Happy Willow!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Liam*

Here is Liam sad and happy faces.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Gorgeous faces - had my golden fix while on holidays!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Jasmine: Sad & Happy


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules: Sad & Happy


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley's sad pic is the day he was neutered.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe how different the faces look between sad and happy. Very cool thread.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It amazes me how much Riley looks like his daddy Gabe Sr in the happy picture.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie was sad when she had to wear the cone ... but most of the time she's smiling in pictures!


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Tasha's sad/serious face - Waiting at school for my boys in the car 








Happy face being naughty and sleeping on the couch!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Nellie 








Nellie


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha's (Sammy) Sad face and happy face...


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

SimTek said:


> Samantha's (Sammy) Sad face and happy face...


Oh gosh, she is adorable!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack/Rusty, sad/happy face


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sammy's sad through the fence pic has been my favorite since she was actually that small! i love it & have used it as my laptop wallpaper many times, it just gives me "warm-fuzzies"!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sad..
















Happy!








and a little too happy.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> sammy's sad through the fence pic has been my favorite since she was actually that small! i love it & have used it as my laptop wallpaper many times, it just gives me "warm-fuzzies"!


Yup, my favorite picture also.. She wanted to be on the other side with me that day...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love these!

sad/i'm in trouble face










happy face


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I love this thread!! I love the contrasts. Goldens are just so darned expressive!! In case you can't tell, the first dog is Mister, then Sunny.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke's Sad Face 









Luke's Happy Face 









Maggie's Sad Face 









Maggie's Happy Face


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner depressed : (











Gunner Happy Boy!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy when she's sad or tired:









Here she is, happily playing in the river with my nieces.










Here she is with her "dearest friend," my niece Emma. At least Emma calls them dearest friends. Lucy pretty much agrees.
She's both happy and tired in this pic:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great idea for pics


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Megan, you should put the photo with the cookie on the nose in the calendar contest. It is a great shot.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Gunner serious and happy. Pics are from 2007 not 2002


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

George sad and happy


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Gunner sad and happy


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Gunner and George sad and happy


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Before and after treat!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Golden's SAD FACE/HAPPY FACE*

Finn's sad face is during rehab from spinal surgery. His happy face is having stolen all of the tennis balls from the canine friend he was playing with!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's Griff Sad, then Happy - not sure how you put the words inbetween the photos. ???


----------

